# Have you considered Flash Gordon rocketships Moebius?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't remember if this has been asked Moebius but I'd love to see those rocketships from the 1930's serials done in styrene. Those ships are so iconic and they've never been done justice to in plastic. I'm sure also that there's loads of fans around who grew up watching the reruns on tv in the 70s and 80s and also older fans who watched them in the late 40s, 50s and 60s who might be tempted to buy kits of them.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I can't remember if this has been asked Moebius but I'd love to see those rocketships from the 1930's serials done in styrene. Those ships are so iconic and they've never been done justice to in plastic. I'm sure also that there's loads of fans around who grew up watching the reruns on tv in the 70s and 80s and also older fans who watched them in the late 40s, 50s and 60s who might be tempted to buy kits of them.



Haven't done any real thinking on it yet, as there is so much else to do. They are cool though!


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Your plate HAS become rather full of late.......we all think that's great too.

Steve


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Oh, I would go for that big time! Zarkov's ship was actually from an earlier movie, 1930s "Just Imagine", and Ming's Mongo Fighters would make GREAT styrene kits. The only offering have been Herb Deek's resin kits, but the fin on Zarkov's ship aren't accurate, and of course, they are solid resin, so no interior detail whatsoever.

Please consider some of these ship designs from the old serials!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Haven't done any real thinking on it yet, as there is so much else to do. They are cool though!




Great to hear that you also think they're cool Moebius. I think they're the best looking rocketship designs ever and I'd love to see what you could do with these ships, with things like cockpit windows in clear plastic and an interior with figures. I'd buy loads of them!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ignatz said:


> Oh, I would go for that big time! Zarkov's ship was actually from an earlier movie, 1930s "Just Imagine", and Ming's Mongo Fighters would make GREAT styrene kits. The only offering have been Herb Deek's resin kits, but the fin on Zarkov's ship aren't accurate, and of course, they are solid resin, so no interior detail whatsoever.
> 
> Please consider some of these ship designs from the old serials!




As far as I can remember there were 3 similar looking ships. I seem to remember Zarkov's 1st ship had 4 curved fins and there was no pointed spike at the front of the ship and then there was the second ship which was very similar but it had the pointed spike and the 4 fins on the rear of the ships body were straight and not curved. It didn't have any wheels either just silver landing skids. And then there was the 3rd type which had less cockpit windows and no blast tubes going around the rockets circumference (just behind the cockpit). Beautiful Art-Deco designs!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

casting my "yea" vote for Flash Gordon ship kits! And figure kits based on Alex Raymond's art!:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It may have looked like a bathtub-toy version of a cross between a seaplane and a hovercraft, but I always thought the Strato-Sled from _Flash Gordon's Trip to Mars_ was kind of cool. I'd definitely pick one up if it came out in styrene.

http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/StratosledPage.htm


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

scotpens said:


> It may have looked like a bathtub-toy version of a cross between a seaplane and a hovercraft, but I always thought the Strato-Sled from _Flash Gordon's Trip to Mars_ was kind of cool. I'd definitely pick one up if it came out in styrene.
> 
> http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/StratosledPage.htm



I much prefer the rocketships but yes, the Stratosleds were cool too! I'd love to see both in plastic!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I love these designs. Stratosled were pretty cool too. I would get multiples of each one. Styrene figures would be great as well.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Another reason to get multiples of these is so they can be painted in different colours. I'd do ones in silver like in the actual serials but I'd also have a pop at spraying them gold, metallic red, gun metal, etc, etc. You could have real fun painting these, even paint things like the wings, spike in gold whilst doing the body in silver etc. I think there's an untapped market out there for retro future craft like this in plastic.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I,also love the Flash Gordon, and related ships. I would love to see them released.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's some nice cgi pics of the 3rd type I described (Mings rocketship) which I've just discovered!

http://www.scifi-meshes.com/forums/3d-wips/562-mings-rocket-ship.html

Beautiful!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Here's some nice cgi pics of the 3rd type I described (Mings rocketship) which I've just discovered!
> 
> http://www.scifi-meshes.com/forums/3d-wips/562-mings-rocket-ship.html


That is WAY retro-cool. Love the exhaust headers. Was it powered by a straight-8 or a V-12?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

scotpens said:


> That is WAY retro-cool. Love the exhaust headers. Was it powered by a straight-8 or a V-12?




Gotta be a V12!


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

I am definitely behind any Flash Gordon styrene kits. The Herb Deeks models are wonderful -- but they _are_ solid resin and awfully clunky. Styrene kits with clear plastic canopies and cockpit interiors would be a sci-fi model builder's dream come true!


----------

